# Contador Ascendente de 0 a 99



## diegoadrada (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola, escribo este post aqui, soy novato en el foro y espero que no este en el lugar equivocado, lo que sucede es que tengo que hacer un contador que vaya de 0 a 99, con un display de 7 segmentos, y un decodificador BCD, lo que quiero saber es donde puedo conseguir la información necesaria, o que debo saber e investigar para poder montar el contador en la protoboard, que terminos debo tener claros y si el proteus es un buen simulador para este fin?
agradezco mucho su ayuda, se nota que saben bastante aqui.


----------



## darksoulmate (Mar 3, 2007)

lo que necesitas son dos contadores 7490 que son ascendentes, checa sus hojas de datos,
aparte decodificadores 7448 para displays de cátodo común o 7447 para ánodo común.
obviamente el generador de pulsos con un 555. y creo que es todo
si tienes alguna otra duda. pues aqui andamos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 3, 2007)

Hola diegoadrada:

No te preocupes, tu mensaje está en el apartado correcto  
Como bien apunta le compañero darksoulmate, esos son algunos de los circuitos principales para hacer un contador.

Si necesitas más información preliminar, podrías comenzar por una búsqueda en Google, poniendo "Contador Ascendente".

También al inicio de este apartado hay un tutorial que puede ayudarte:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

O también en este mensaje:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-circuito-integrado-7490-a-4731/

Recuerda que la clave para encontrar es: Buscar.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Cualquier otra duda, aqui estamos.
Saludos al foro


----------



## diegoadrada (Mar 3, 2007)

hola, lo que sucede es que mirando en algunos ejemplos encontré un contador muy parecido al que buscaba, entonces lo modifique un poco y funciona como yo quiero, va de 00 a 99, solo que usa un 74LS390


----------

